
Visualizing All Processes in a Datacenter - kixpanganiban
http://www.brendangregg.com/ColonyGraphs/cloud.html
======
lathiat
I feel like having cron, by default, lock out the next iteration of a program
or at least some kind of spawn limit would be ideal.

I see this a LOT with wordpress & PHP "developers" deployed on shared hosting
(where they often don't observe the runtime and such of these things). They
end up having one script step over the next and the next and eventually
combined they are generating so much load on the database or some other
service that none of them ever finish. Fun fun...

I wonder if systemd timers can do that?

~~~
lathiat
Seems like this is actually the default behaviour for a systemd timer, ha.

"Note that in case the unit to activate is already active at the time the
timer elapses it is not restarted, but simply left running."

On the flip side I wonder if you can tell it to timeout and kill the service
after a while, as I can equally see them getting stuck and never running
again, a problem you don't have with the alternative method :-)

Ah, choices...

~~~
rakoo
Right in the doc
([https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.uni...](https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.unit.html#)):

> JobTimeoutSec=, JobRunningTimeoutSec=, JobTimeoutAction=,
> JobTimeoutRebootArgument=

> When a job for this unit is queued, a time-out JobTimeoutSec= may be
> configured. Similarly, JobRunningTimeoutSec= starts counting when the queued
> job is actually started. If either time limit is reached, the job will be
> cancelled

------
graysonk
From 2014

